# Implantation Pain after IUI?



## sallylally (May 4, 2011)

Hi Girls,
This is my first post. I'm 5dpo after my first IUI and on and off all day today I've had a steady pain(not bad) quite low down on my left side - just above pubic area.  Am really hoping its not v early AF pains (not due on for about 9 days)  Am I just being hyper sensitive? anyone else feel implantation and if so, what did it feel like? 
Cheers
Sal x x


----------



## DazeyJ (Dec 22, 2010)

I had something very similar to this about 5 days after transfer from IVF and am now nearly 10 weeks pregnant, really hope it is implantation for you   I had it all night and stayed in bed the next day as it freaked me and I wasn't sure what it was!


----------



## sallylally (May 4, 2011)

Hi DazeyJ,
Thanks so much for your response - just what i needed to keep my spirits up. I'll take it easy for a bit and hope its the same as you had.
Congratulations to you x x x


----------

